# Warming the AMNTS up for the 1st run of Cheese season!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2015)

Using the AMNTS with Pitmaster blend. Got this great cheese on sale for $5 per 2.5 lb block. Let the Christmas gifts start. 

View media item 432468
Using the grill today. Laid parchment  paper then putting the cheese on top

View media item 432469
Nice TBS flowing from the grill.

View media item 432470
Thanks and stay tuned for the results.


----------



## b-one (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking good,hope I made the good list!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking forward to that season as well!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2015)

Getting cold enough here too.     Looking for cheese sales.   Thumbs Up


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2015)

great deal on the blocks...  dunno if it's ever gonna get cool enough here....


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 1, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> Using the AMNTS with Pitmaster blend. Got this great cheese on sale for $5 per 2.5 lb block.* Let the Christmas gifts start.*


SCORE on the cheese at that price!!!

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When can I expect to receive my gift?

The storm running through your neighborhood?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > Using the AMNTS with Pitmaster blend. Got this great cheese on sale for $5 per 2.5 lb block. *Let the Christmas gifts start.*
> ...



Its been raining off and on and the snow is supposed to come in soon.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 1, 2015)

I think I'm too far south to get much rain here, some predicted for late tonight. Still near 70, far too warm for snow or smoking cheese.

Have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## mowin (Nov 2, 2015)

Great price on the cheese.. I never seem to find deals like that.. 

Just did 10 lbs of assorted cheese yesterday.  The waiting begins.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 2, 2015)

that is a great price for MJ. I'm happy when we can score Tillamok 5lb for 13.00.

Tom


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2015)

Tillamook is normally 7.49 for a 2.5lb block here.

Here is the cheese as I took it off last nice.

Took on a nice color.

View media item 432730


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 2, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> Tillamook is normally 7.49 for a 2.5lb block here.
> 
> Here is the cheese as I took it off last nice.
> 
> ...


I get the sale at Cash & Carry (which is Smart and Final also) they are in California, you might have one near you. they have all kinds of great pricing, the sales can change every two weeks. we just priced up 10 bags of pellets from them (20lbs) each on sale for 8.49. they work great and I only load up with them due to it being a 50 mile trip. in Medford it was nice they were only 5-10 minutes from us.

Tom


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 2, 2015)

Came out nice!!

No need to wrap my gift!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like another gadget, an AMNTS, to add onto the wish list.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Came out nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todd makes a good product  www.amazenproducts.com and you will love it


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice lookin smoke you have going on,,, I will be doing some this weekend if all goes well.

DS


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Nice lookin smoke you have going on,,, I will be doing some this weekend if all goes well.
> 
> DS



I just got home from Costco with 10lbs of Cheddar so its going down tomorrow evening.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 7, 2015)

Great looking cheese Brian!


----------

